# Labor day trail cam pics.



## Art Vandelay (Sep 2, 2013)

MP-E5

















2013 Black 60


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 2, 2013)

2013 Red 40









2013 MP6 Black


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 2, 2013)

2012 Black 60


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 2, 2013)

2012 Red 40


----------



## 4x4American (Nov 23, 2013)

nice!


----------

